# Novation Automap



## mfny (Nov 28, 2019)

Bought a used Impulse 61, arrived today.

Trying to get my head around Automap and using it with Studio One and Omnisphere and am having not much luck at all.

Cant find a working template for Omni for Automap, and I cant make my own as controls are not showing up as assignable in Automap.

I suspect the problems I had with Omni and S1 detailed here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...and-omnisphere-midi-learn.87182/#post-4463525 may be relevant ..

Anyone have any clue as to how to get these things to play nice with each other ?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 28, 2019)

I have an Ultranova and haven't been successful in getting automap to work well since using Windows 10. I hope you have better luck, given you have a newer device!


----------



## mfny (Nov 28, 2019)

I am gonna try a different DAW as I suspect this may be Studio One shenanigans..


----------



## mfny (Nov 28, 2019)

Same issue in Digital Performer 10.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 28, 2019)

I use Waveform 10 and Mixbus32c - it's a no go.


----------



## T.j. (Nov 29, 2019)

Have an impulse for many years now, forgot automap even existed, it was a huge pain and it's looking like that hasn't changed.

I suggest you forget about it alltogether, you really don't need it!
Just make your own maps and save them to one of the empty slots (all you need to toggle between cubase/studio1/omni-layouts is the little wheel right to the led screen). 
You can always refine/update later


----------



## jonnybutter (Nov 29, 2019)

Could never get it to work reliably in Logic either. Ridiculously complicated. Also, TJ is right: you don't really need it.


----------



## HeliaVox (Nov 29, 2019)

Same here. In fact I hated Automap so much I sold my Novation controller and found smething that fit my needs a bit better


----------



## jonnybutter (Nov 30, 2019)

HeliaVox said:


> Same here. In fact I hated Automap so much I sold my Novation controller and found smething that fit my needs a bit better



Me too!


----------



## W Ackerman (Nov 30, 2019)

jonnybutter said:


> Me too!



Me, three.


----------



## jonnybutter (Nov 30, 2019)

W Ackerman said:


> Me, three.



Seems like a big fug up on the part of Novation.


----------



## W Ackerman (Nov 30, 2019)

In addition to the dumpster fire that is Automap, I had all kinds of flaky connection issues, albeit infrequent, that disappeared after I changed from a Novation Impulse to an Arturia Keylab mkII.


----------



## jonnybutter (Nov 30, 2019)

I never had problems with the keyboard itself (an Impulse 61) or with basic connections. But it was pretty expensive for what it was - the expense which I justified by expecting to use Automap. I would guess some people must have gotten it to work, but not I. I'm fairly geeky but not geeky enough, apparently.


----------



## mfny (Dec 1, 2019)

Sooo here is a lesson as to why open standards like midi are damn important .. heard back from Novation re:automap and they are abandoning it.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 1, 2019)

W Ackerman said:


> Me, three.



Lucky...

I couldn’t even pay people to take the novation off of my hands


----------



## mfny (Dec 1, 2019)

So I am a bit torn I like the Impulse hardware and I got it for a really good price (used £125 shipped) but Novations attitude rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## rollasoc (Dec 2, 2019)

W Ackerman said:


> Me, three.


Me, four. Sold one product, put the other in the loft for several years. Recently bought back the product I sold and got the other out of the loft.

Decided not to use automap. Use a combination of generic remote in Cubase and midi learn, when I need it. Much happier now, plus I don't have hundreds of automap dlls on my hard drive anymore.


----------

